# Clamoroso all'Inter: tolta la fascia di capitano ad Icardi!



## Andreas89 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Ultim'ora in casa Inter: la società ha deciso di levare la fascia di capitano a Maurito Icardi. Il nuovo capitano sarà Handanovic.

Icardi non convocato per l'Europa League. Rottura totale.


----------



## Davidoff (13 Febbraio 2019)

Prepariamo i pop corn, torna il Circo Inda


----------



## Djici (13 Febbraio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora in casa Inter: la società ha deciso di levare la fascia di capitano a Maurito Icardi. Il nuovo capitano sarà Handanovic.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Febbraio 2019)

In estate lo vendono al 100% a sto punto.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Ahahahahahahahaahahha


----------



## Devil man (13 Febbraio 2019)

EVVAI più casini all'Inter! meglio per noi  ora li superiamo


----------



## AndresTh98 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Godo!! finalmente.
stonava troppo come capitano.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora in casa Inter: la società ha deciso di levare la fascia di capitano a Maurito Icardi. Il nuovo capitano sarà Handanovic.


Icardi deve trovarsi un procuratore serio.


----------



## sacchino (13 Febbraio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora in casa Inter: la società ha deciso di levare la fascia di capitano a Maurito Icardi. Il nuovo capitano sarà Handanovic.



Mi dispiace l'Inter si merita un ******* come capitano.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora in casa Inter: la società ha deciso di levare la fascia di capitano a Maurito Icardi. Il nuovo capitano sarà Handanovic.



Sono un circo. Certo gestiti di melma i casi Perisic e Icardi.


----------



## Boomer (13 Febbraio 2019)

Ogni giorno c'è una grana diversa. Ci vorrebbe una bella sconfitta adesso per generare il caos.


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora in casa Inter: la società ha deciso di levare la fascia di capitano a Maurito Icardi. Il nuovo capitano sarà Handanovic.


 icardi sta creando gli stessi problemi che donnarumma creerà a noi, come concetti sono uguali


----------



## Shmuk (13 Febbraio 2019)

Marotta sarà anche guercio, ma ci vede bene.


----------



## Cataldinho (13 Febbraio 2019)

Presa di posizione netta della società nei confronti del calciatore. Una novità per l’inda che di solito è un circo errante. Un po’ stile juve se vogliamo (aka lo sgabello di Bonucci). Spero non sia questo il caso (sarebbe segno di nuova forza per la dirigenza) e che sia solo l’ennesimo episodio della classica commedia comica nerazzurra. Con Marotta però temo il primo scenario.


----------



## Raryof (13 Febbraio 2019)

Buono per l'Inter, se gliela hanno tolta è perché vogliono rinnovare senza problemi giusto?
E' tornato il sereno, finalmente.
Che bella storia tra i Wandi e l'Inter, mi sono emozionato devo dire la verità.


----------



## First93 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora in casa Inter: la società ha deciso di levare la fascia di capitano a Maurito Icardi. Il nuovo capitano sarà Handanovic.



Ok, a quanto è dato il trasferimento di Icardi alla Juve?


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2019)

First93 ha scritto:


> Ok, a quanto è dato il trasferimento di Icardi alla Juve?



Scambio alla pari con Dybala


----------



## chicagousait (13 Febbraio 2019)

Rido tantissimo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Febbraio 2019)

Ora ci vorrebbe un bel risultato negativo per far scoppiare la pinetina. 

Certo che sta Wanda Nara è peggio della grandine.


----------



## Naruto98 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora in casa Inter: la società ha deciso di levare la fascia di capitano a Maurito Icardi. Il nuovo capitano sarà Handanovic.



Ma che problema c’è, tanto hanno Zaniolo il capitan futuro. Ah no aspettate


----------



## Davidoff (13 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ora ci vorrebbe un bel risultato negativo per far scoppiare la pinetina.
> 
> Certo che sta Wanda Nara è peggio della grandine.



La colpa è di Icardi, come si fa ad essere così idioti da prendere come procuratore tua moglie? Non solo lo comanda a bacchetta in casa, ora pure sul lavoro. Bamboccio completo.


----------



## Black (13 Febbraio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora in casa Inter: la società ha deciso di levare la fascia di capitano a Maurito Icardi. Il nuovo capitano sarà Handanovic.



per fortuna che c'è l'Inda.... ecco coloro che contenderanno lo scudetto alla Juve nei prossimi anni. Si, nel 2100 forse...


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Febbraio 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> In estate lo vendono al 100% a sto punto.



Infatti, ha chiesto la cessione al Real Madrid.


----------



## davidelynch (13 Febbraio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora in casa Inter: la società ha deciso di levare la fascia di capitano a Maurito Icardi. Il nuovo capitano sarà Handanovic.



Tranquilli, l'anno prossimo con il parruccone in panchina torneranno a comandare.......

......


----------



## Dell'erba (13 Febbraio 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> In estate lo vendono al 100% a sto punto.



Sicuro, ma dubito prenderanno la clausola da 110 mln, anzi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Febbraio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Infatti, ha chiesto la cessione al Real Madrid.



Sicuro sarà cosi, avrà chiesto un ingaggio esagerato per andare non andare a Madrid.


----------



## overlord (13 Febbraio 2019)

Hanno aspettato anche troppo. Ma come si fa a lasciare la fascia a un ******* simile??

Non parlo di sua moglie perché è come sparare sulla croce rossa tanto è idiota.


----------



## ignaxio (13 Febbraio 2019)

ha già l'accordo allora. bene bene..


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Febbraio 2019)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> ha già l'accordo allora. bene bene..



Penso come ho scritto sopra che abbia un preaccordo con il REAL e ha chiesto gli stessi soldi all Inter che non gli darà mai, quindi giustamente è stata tolta la fascia.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Penso come ho scritto sopra che abbia un preaccordo con il REAL e ha chiesto gli stessi soldi all Inter che non gli darà mai, quindi giustamente è stata tolta la fascia.



Sei convinto che icardi andrà al real?? Io non penso proprio e soprattutto l’inter non avrà msi 100/110 milioni


----------



## gabri65 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora in casa Inter: la società ha deciso di levare la fascia di capitano a Maurito Icardi. Il nuovo capitano sarà Handanovic.



Non mi sembra il caso di fare tanti sproloqui. Non abbiamo certo fatto meglio noi, con la fascia a Bonucci.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Febbraio 2019)

Incredibile, chissà che aria tira nello spogliatoio...

Tutti a dare la colpa a Wanda ma per me il fattore distruttivo si chiama Spalletti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Febbraio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra il caso di fare tanti sproloqui. Non abbiamo certo fatto meglio noi, con la fascia a Bonucci.



Va beh ma togliere la fascia all emblema della mediocrità Nonnovivo è stata cosa buona e giusta .


----------



## Boomer (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brozo ha messo like al post su Instagram.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora in casa Inter: la società ha deciso di levare la fascia di capitano a Maurito Icardi. Il nuovo capitano sarà Handanovic.



pazza inter amalaa


----------



## Heaven (13 Febbraio 2019)

Decisione giusta, purtroppo. Sfanculare Icardi e Wanda é il primo passo per migliorarsi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Febbraio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Brozo ha messo like al post su Instagram.



su cosa ?


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Febbraio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora in casa Inter: la società ha deciso di levare la fascia di capitano a Maurito Icardi. Il nuovo capitano sarà Handanovic.



I piccoli problemi di affidare ad una peripatetica la propria carriera...


----------



## Albijol (13 Febbraio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora in casa Inter: la società ha deciso di levare la fascia di capitano a Maurito Icardi. Il nuovo capitano sarà Handanovic.



Penso abbiamo deciso di venderlo...voi che dite?


----------



## gabri65 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Va beh ma togliere la fascia all emblema della mediocrità Nonnovivo è stata cosa buona e giusta .



Questo è un altro aspetto che nessuno mette in dubbio. Semplicemente stiamo accusando gli altri di errori che abbiamo commesso anche noi, a me verrebbe da tenere un profilo basso per evitare figuracce gratuite. Questo era un ex-gobbo, ex-top-player appena arrivato, se non altro loro i panni sporchi se li stanno lavando in casa


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Febbraio 2019)

Icardi alla Juve e Dybala all'inter.
Facciamo attenzione a questa pista.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Febbraio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sei convinto che icardi andrà al real?? Io non penso proprio e soprattutto l’inter non avrà msi 100/110 milioni



Ma come mai tanta sicurezza ? guarda che il Real ha ancora i 100 mln x il 33enne che avete preso.
se prendono Icardi che mi pare sia sui 23/24 anni che problema è? 
veramente non capisco..... se lo vogliono lo pigliano 

la media goal e età sono convenienti e quest'anno ha fatto vedere che è decisivo pure in Champions League

non potete metterla nemmeno sul Real povero...


----------



## Dell'erba (13 Febbraio 2019)

Ottima decisione, pessimo tempismo.

Niente di strano giocherà male da ora in poi(non che stesse giocando bene eh)


----------



## Black (13 Febbraio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sei convinto che icardi andrà al real?? Io non penso proprio e soprattutto l’inter non avrà msi 100/110 milioni



eh certo, solo i vostri vengono strapagati... tutti gli altri non valgono nulla. Sturaro 18, Audero 20, Mandragora 20.....quindi Icardi vale 150, Kessie 100


----------



## Dell'erba (13 Febbraio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Icardi alla Juve e Dybala all'inter.
> Facciamo attenzione a questa pista.



Dybala non è scemo.

Poi per me Ronaldo esclude un attaccante statico come lui.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Febbraio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sei convinto che icardi andrà al real?? Io non penso proprio e soprattutto l’inter non avrà msi 100/110 milioni



La scelta del real ricade su tre giocatori per la punta eh. 
Preso Hazard (segreto di pulcinella) 
E i 3 sono Kane, Lewandowski e Icardi.
Ipotesi verosimile seocondo me,ma per me potrebbe pure prenderlo la Juve. Icardi più 20-30 milioni per Dybala.


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Febbraio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sei convinto che icardi andrà al real?? Io non penso proprio e soprattutto l’inter non avrà msi 100/110 milioni



Per quello che so la famiglia Icardi ha deciso di andare a madrid.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Febbraio 2019)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Dybala non è scemo.
> 
> Poi per me Ronaldo esclude un attaccante statico come lui.



Dybala indubbiamente sarebbe il leader tecnico all'inter. 
Credo anche che suning quest'estate spenderà abbastanza visto che a quanto ho capito col FPF sono a posto.
Se fa plusvalenze importanti con icardi e perisic, può spendere tranquillamente per prendere Dybala più altri. 
Non sto dicendo che accade eh, è solo una possibilità secondo me.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Febbraio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Icardi alla Juve e Dybala all'inter.
> Facciamo attenzione a questa pista.



Si e Dybala va in una squadra sgangherata che anche quest'anno ( come noi ) faticherà ad entrare in Champions


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Febbraio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> La scelta del real ricade su tre giocatori per la punta eh.
> Preso Hazard (segreto di pulcinella)
> E i 3 sono Kane, Lewandowski e Icardi.
> Ipotesi verosimile seocondo me,ma per me potrebbe pure prenderlo la Juve. *Icardi più 20-30 milioni per Dybala*.



sei serio? mi son perso Inter Club satellite della Rube? 
Uno segna da anni in doppia cifra..
altro inizia bene x poi sparire nell'anonimato con i rigori arrivava + o - a 15 goal quando andava bene. 

ma vale + Dybala? anche dopo quest'anno con soli 2 goal ? haha sbagli


----------



## hakaishin (13 Febbraio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ma come mai tanta sicurezza ? guarda che il Real ha ancora i 100 mln x il 33enne che avete preso.
> se prendono Icardi che mi pare sia sui 23/24 anni che problema è?
> veramente non capisco..... se lo vogliono lo pigliano
> 
> ...



Ma perché mi devi fare il processo alle intenzioni? Neanche sai qual è il mio pensiero sulla questione.
Il real se vuole si compra l’Inter ci mancherebbe. Io sono convinto che non sia proprio un giocatore da real che infwfti cerca hazard e kane. In più sono convinto che non ha molto mercato come è stato dimostrato negli anni e che non credo arriveranno mai offerte di 100 milioni per lui. E lo penso da tempo


----------



## Dell'erba (13 Febbraio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Dybala indubbiamente sarebbe il leader tecnico all'inter.
> Credo anche che suning quest'estate spenderà abbastanza visto che a quanto ho capito col FPF sono a posto.
> Se fa plusvalenze importanti con icardi e perisic, può spendere tranquillamente per prendere Dybala più altri.
> Non sto dicendo che accade eh, è solo una possibilità secondo me.



Sisi capisco però tu fossi dybala andresti all'inter?! Io no.

Poi Dybala ne prende già 7, per convincerlo dovrebbero dargliene minimo 9.

Non so, che dybala parte può essere, vada a Milano dubito.

Poi son mie considerazioni eh, può succedere di tutto.

Io penso che Ronaldo abbia bisogno di una punta alla Mandzukic o alla Benzema, non alla Icardi, a meno che quest'ultimo non cambi modo di giocare come il francese a Madrid.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Febbraio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Icardi alla Juve e Dybala all'inter.
> Facciamo attenzione a questa pista.



Mi sparo se dovesse succedere


----------



## overlord (13 Febbraio 2019)

Ne deriverà un bel terremoto nel bene o nel male. Vediamo se andrà a nostro favore


----------



## Dell'erba (13 Febbraio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> sei serio? mi son perso Inter Club satellite della Rube?
> Uno segna da anni in doppia cifra..
> altro inizia bene x poi sparire nell'anonimato con i rigori arrivava + o - a 15 goal quando andava bene.
> 
> ma vale + Dybala? anche dopo quest'anno con soli 2 goal ? haha sbagli



Un giocatore ai.margini della squadra, delegittimato in mondovisione, causa di.malumori.nello spogliatoio non può valere il suo prezzo intero. Vale per icardi, vale per Kane, vale peppa pig o qualunque altro giocatore.


----------



## Dieg (13 Febbraio 2019)

Comunque mi permetto di far notare che il ridicolo non è tanto che gliel'abbiano tolta, quanto che l'abbia conservata per tutto questo tempo. Liberarsi di Icardi dev'essere la priorità numero uno dell'Inter se vogliono ricominciare ad essere una società seria.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Febbraio 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> eh certo, solo i vostri vengono strapagati... tutti gli altri non valgono nulla. Sturaro 18, Audero 20, Mandragora 20.....quindi Icardi vale 150, Kessie 100



Ma che discorso è? Ma cosa c’entra?
Poi ancora la menate con ste storie, andatevi a vedefe gli affari inter-genoa o inter-Atalanta o quelli della roma
Con il mio discorso non c’entra nulla


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Febbraio 2019)

Circo Inda

Nei ultimi 3 mesi:
- Sospensione di Nainggolan
- Casini per il rinnovo di Icardi
- Trattativa con Conte praticamente al aperto
- Implosione a livello di punteggio (un po)
- Tolta la fascia di capitano a Icardi


Come rovinare una stagione in pochi giorni. Pazzesco.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Febbraio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> La scelta del real ricade su tre giocatori per la punta eh.
> Preso Hazard (segreto di pulcinella)
> E i 3 sono Kane, Lewandowski e Icardi.
> Ipotesi verosimile seocondo me,ma per me potrebbe pure prenderlo la Juve. Icardi più 20-30 milioni per Dybala.



Io penso infatti che punteranno kane o lewandowski
È proprio icardi che non mi sembra adatto al real, ne come gioco ne come carattere


----------



## hakaishin (13 Febbraio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> sei serio? mi son perso Inter Club satellite della Rube?
> Uno segna da anni in doppia cifra..
> altro inizia bene x poi sparire nell'anonimato con i rigori arrivava + o - a 15 goal quando andava bene.
> 
> ma vale + Dybala? anche dopo quest'anno con soli 2 goal ? haha sbagli



Dybala ha fatto più di 60 gol con la juve non essendo centroavanti e quest’anno fa io mediano. Il tentativo di bollarlo come pippa è stucchevole. Poi ormai ha una nomea quindi vale. Stai tranquillo che qualche pazzo che lo paga assai c’è


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Febbraio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi sparo se dovesse succedere



Mah, da esterno sarebbe interessante secondo me. Avrebbero tutti e 2 la possibilità di consacrarsi, in modi diversi ovviamente. 
Oppure essere un flop clamoroso,a prescindere dalle eventuali cifre e modalità dell'operazione, sul campo rimescolerebbe sicuramente le carte.


----------



## Black (13 Febbraio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dybala ha fatto più di 60 gol con la juve non essendo centroavanti e quest’anno fa io mediano. Il tentativo di bollarlo come pippa è stucchevole. Poi ormai ha una nomea quindi vale. Stai tranquillo che qualche pazzo che lo paga assai c’è



si certo. Dybala al Sassuolo per 150M


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Un giocatore ai.margini della squadra, delegittimato in mondovisione, causa di.malumori.nello spogliatoio non può valere il suo prezzo intero. Vale per icardi, vale per Kane, vale peppa pig o qualunque altro giocatore.



ai margini? farà come Cr7 saluta a fine stagione punto... 
stessa cosa e se spendi 100 x lui xkè nn x Icardi ? 
perché? svalutazione già calcolata poi..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Febbraio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dybala ha fatto più di 60 gol con la juve non essendo *centroavanti* e quest’anno fa io mediano. Il tentativo di bollarlo come pippa è stucchevole. Poi ormai ha una nomea quindi vale. Stai tranquillo che qualche pazzo che lo paga assai c’è



giocava in difesa.. xo ora che gioca a centrocampo gli da noia segnare come prima LOL (ironia)


----------



## hakaishin (13 Febbraio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Mah, da esterno sarebbe interessante secondo me. Avrebbero tutti e 2 la possibilità di consacrarsi, in modi diversi ovviamente.
> Oppure essere un flop clamoroso,a prescindere dalle eventuali cifre e modalità dell'operazione, sul campo rimescolerebbe sicuramente le carte.



Icardi non ha interesse nel suo lavoro, è dominato da sua moglie e hs caratteristiche di gioco particolari. Insomma tutti devono giocare per lui. Non credo si adatterebbe per vari motivi. In più mi tengo dybala tutta la vita e se devo darlo via lo do per isco


----------



## Raryof (13 Febbraio 2019)

Se va alla Juve chiedono solo cash, ma se Icardi ha già l'accordo con loro è il salto più semplice per andare a vincere qualcosa.
Stile Higuain, da argentini cagon, tutti uguali.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Febbraio 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> si certo. Dybala al Sassuolo per 150M


No 300 milioni dal frosinone 



Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> giocava in difesa.. xo ora che gioca a centrocampo gli da noia segnare come prima LOL (ironia)


Centroavanti e attaccante sono 2 cose diverse. Dybala è una seconda punta, parte da dietro. Ora fa praticamente il mediano ma tu non lo dici effettivamente e fai ironia che nemmeno c’entra


----------



## Dell'erba (13 Febbraio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ai margini? farà come Cr7 saluta a fine stagione punto...
> stessa cosa e se spendi 100 x lui xkè nn x Icardi ?
> perché? svalutazione già calcolata poi..



Ai margini lo è, praticamente questo atto vuol dire:"MONDO SAPPIATE CHE INTER E ICARDI SONO SEPARATI IN CASA"

Tu ad un asta fallimentare la casa la paghi meno del suo valore reale, non mille lire, ma nemmeno prezzo pieno.


----------



## First93 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Io inizio a pensare che Marotta sia un infiltrato, da quando si è insediato in quella squadraccia è successo di tutto!


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Fantastico  da quando è arrivato Beppe Mastrota manca solo che li colpisca un'epidemia di peste. Se si liberano di Cessardi, purtroppo fanno un affare ma non vinceranno una mazza comunque


----------



## overlord (13 Febbraio 2019)

First93 ha scritto:


> Io inizio a pensare che Marotta sia un infiltrato, da quando si è insediato in quella squadraccia è successo di tutto!


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Febbraio 2019)

raga inutile sfotterli. *questi stanno bonificando tutto*.

icardi sono 2 mesi che gioca da schifo apposta, bene eccolo servito.
un po' come noi col pipa o con donnarumma (se succederà).
lo venderanno e sarà tutto di guadagnato.

alla juve anche lui insieme a salahahahahahhahaahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahah


----------



## Aron (13 Febbraio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora in casa Inter: la società ha deciso di levare la fascia di capitano a Maurito Icardi. Il nuovo capitano sarà Handanovic.



Giusto così. Wanda Nara è la tipica donna che col calcio non deve mettere becco.


----------



## rossonerosud (13 Febbraio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sono un circo. Certo gestiti di melma i casi Perisic e Icardi.



No. Vuol dire che adesso Marotta li fa trottare e sono ***** per tutti.


----------



## Nevergiveup (13 Febbraio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora in casa Inter: la società ha deciso di levare la fascia di capitano a Maurito Icardi. Il nuovo capitano sarà Handanovic.



Pessima notizia, Icardi capitano era una garanzia in negativo per i cugini, sembra stiano remando anche loro dalla parte giusta ahimè. Marotta sa il fatto suo e che per lavorare in modo serio prerogativa numero 1 è lavorare con gente seria e di conseguenza una base solida.


----------



## Mr7 (13 Febbraio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi sparo se dovesse succedere



Fossi juventino ti seguirei. Icardi è un giocatore molto molto sopravvalutato, ha qualità indiscusse dentro L'area, ciò lo definisce come un grande bomber e non un grande attaccante. Non c'entra nulla con Kane Lewa Suarez ecc...
Andiamo oltre il numero dei gol, altrimenti dovremmo rivalutare un giocatorino come immobile (che nei tre anni laziali ha segnato più di icardi, giocato più partite e con una migliore media gol/partite nello stesso periodo temporale). 
In più si porta in dote una moglie procuratrice che quando apre bocca destabilizza l'ambiente con colpi di cannone, spaccando lo spogliatoio. Si è sempre sentito parlare di frange anti icardi, soprattutto il gruppo slavo; sintomatici i like di Brozovic al nuovo capitano Handanovic. 
In ottica futura mi preoccupa questa decisione dell'Inter, preludio a diventare una grande società. 
Qualcuno potrebbe obiettare che così facendo possano deprezzare il calciatore, ma io credo che nessuno sia disposto a spendere 110 milioni per un attaccante d'area con in più il problema Wandita, e questo in società lo sanno bene. 
Per avere una valutazione così alta potrebbero fare scambi di calciatori (magari con dybala); da rossonero mi sono sempre augurato che icardi rimanesse il capitano dei nerazzurri fini a 35 anni, sarei deluso da uno scambio con la joya.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Febbraio 2019)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> No. Vuol dire che adesso Marotta li fa trottare e sono ***** per tutti.



Guarda non contesto le decisioni su icardi, ma la tempistica. Su perisic lasciamo perdere. Certi casi spinosi non vanno trattati mediaticamente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora in casa Inter: la società ha deciso di levare la fascia di capitano a Maurito Icardi. Il nuovo capitano sarà Handanovic.



Eh ma Marotta..il grande AD..fessi noi a prendere Gazidis..

Questo in due mesi ha gestito coi piedi il caso Perisic (potevano scambiarlo con Ozil), si è fatto cogliere con le mani nella "Contellata" esautorando Spalletti, e adesso sta nuova farsa..

Icardi ha ragione, ha donato 5-6 anni di carriera all'Inda..adesso è al momento clou, e chiaramente ha molte big che lo vogliono..perché dovrebbe restare?
Oltretutto ha una clausola e 100 milioni l'Inter li prende..non sono pochi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Febbraio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dybala ha fatto più di 60 gol con la juve non essendo centroavanti e quest’anno fa io mediano. Il tentativo di bollarlo come pippa è stucchevole. Poi ormai ha una nomea quindi vale. Stai tranquillo che qualche pazzo che lo paga assai c’è



vedo che continui a mettermi parole con non ho mai scritto 
1- processo alle intenzioni.. ti ho solo domandato il perché NO 
e m'hai risposto con i secondo me 
2- Pippa Dybala mia scritto 
ho solo fatto presente la differenza realizzativa 
con qui qualcuna valutava + Dybala che Icardi !


----------



## Mr7 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Dieg ha scritto:


> Comunque mi permetto di far notare che il ridicolo non è tanto che gliel'abbiano tolta, quanto che l'abbia conservata per tutto questo tempo. Liberarsi di Icardi dev'essere la priorità numero uno dell'Inter se vogliono ricominciare ad essere una società seria.


92 minuti di applausi


----------



## Comic Sans (13 Febbraio 2019)

Non so che vi ha preso a tutti. Hanno fatto benissimo, altro che circo. Togliere la fascia a quel ******* bravo solo ad alimentare soap opera insieme alla mogliettina è una mossa da squadra che vuole cominciare a muoversi nella direzione giusta.


----------



## koti (13 Febbraio 2019)

Comic Sans ha scritto:


> Non so che vi ha preso a tutti. Hanno fatto benissimo, altro che circo. Togliere la fascia a quel ******* bravo solo ad alimentare soap opera insieme alla mogliettina è una mossa da squadra che vuole cominciare a muoversi nella direzione giusta.



Concordo.


----------



## shevchampions (13 Febbraio 2019)

Ho visto che non l'hanno convocato per domani 

Comunque con tutte quelle teste, era chiaro che prima o poi qualcosa sarebbe successa, cominciando da Perisic. Anzi, mi sembra molto strano che Brozovic stia facendo così bene da inizio anno..


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Pessima notizia, Icardi capitano era una garanzia in negativo per i cugini, sembra stiano remando anche loro dalla parte giusta ahimè. Marotta sa il fatto suo e che per lavorare in modo serio prerogativa numero 1 è lavorare con gente seria e di conseguenza una base solida.



Ma gente seria cosa? Icardi ha un contratto ridicolo per il suo standard, gli offrono un rinnovo a poco rispetto a quello che potrebbe percepire e inoltre vorrebbero pure levare la clausola..
Icardi sono anni che sta all'Inter, ha segnato caterve di gol e attorno non gli hanno mai creato una squadra degna..
Sto gesto di togliere la fascia di fatto è come se lo avessero già ceduto..immagino il suo impegno da qui alla fine..
Spero chiudano 5° adesso dopo aver sputt4n4to il mister e messo in croce il capitano


----------



## Mr7 (13 Febbraio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io penso infatti che punteranno kane o lewandowski
> È proprio icardi che non mi sembra adatto al real, ne come gioco ne come carattere



I tifosi Madridisti sono esigenti anche dal punto di vista estetico, icardi sarebbe fischiato dopo due partite sbagliate. Lui ha periodi di pausa dal gol dove fornisce prestazioni imbarazzanti; viceversa a volte nei periodi positivi salva prestazioni oscene con i gol. Al Madrid questo non basta, giustamente.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Febbraio 2019)

Handanovic è il mio giocatore preferito dell' Inter. Grande portiere e ragazzo serio.


----------



## Mr7 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Pessima notizia, Icardi capitano era una garanzia in negativo per i cugini, sembra stiano remando anche loro dalla parte giusta ahimè. Marotta sa il fatto suo e che per lavorare in modo serio prerogativa numero 1 è lavorare con gente seria e di conseguenza una base solida.



Esattamente, prima l'uomo poi il calciatore. Ho visto uomini senza talento fare carriere strepitose, troppi talenti senza testa fallire miseramente. Icardi è un caso particolare perché professionalmente ne parlano bene, il problema sono gli atteggiamenti di esibizionismo suoi e della moglie (elicottero, autobiografia a 23 anni con 0 titoli) generando conflitti.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Febbraio 2019)

Mr7 ha scritto:


> Fossi juventino ti seguirei. Icardi è un giocatore molto molto sopravvalutato, ha qualità indiscusse dentro L'area, ciò lo definisce come un grande bomber e non un grande attaccante. Non c'entra nulla con Kane Lewa Suarez ecc...
> Andiamo oltre il numero dei gol, altrimenti dovremmo rivalutare un giocatorino come immobile (che nei tre anni laziali ha segnato più di icardi, giocato più partite e con una migliore media gol/partite nello stesso periodo temporale).
> In più si porta in dote una moglie procuratrice che quando apre bocca destabilizza l'ambiente con colpi di cannone, spaccando lo spogliatoio. Si è sempre sentito parlare di frange anti icardi, soprattutto il gruppo slavo; sintomatici i like di Brozovic al nuovo capitano Handanovic.
> In ottica futura mi preoccupa questa decisione dell'Inter, preludio a diventare una grande società.
> ...



Guarda la pensiamo esattamente nella stessa maniera. Per me sarebbe proprio una follia lo scambio dybala icardi



Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> vedo che continui a mettermi parole con non ho mai scritto
> 1- processo alle intenzioni.. ti ho solo domandato il perché NO
> e m'hai risposto con i secondo me
> 2- Pippa Dybala mia scritto
> ...



Perdonami se ti sei sentito colpito, non era mia intenzione. Non ci eravamo capiti probabilmente 
Dybala e icardi sono 2 giocatori completamente diversi, non puoi paragonarli. Fanno un gioco completamente diverso, occupano zone diverse e fanno cose diverse. In più ti posso dire che io vedo ovviamente tutte le partite della juve e ti basta vederne pure un paio per capire come allegri lo stia snaturando e rovinando.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora in casa Inter: la società ha deciso di levare la fascia di capitano a Maurito Icardi. Il nuovo capitano sarà Handanovic.



I tifosi interisti dovrebbero essere solo contenti di questa notizia. Spalletti, per cui non stravedo, su questa faccenda ha pienamente ragione e Marotta ha preso la decisione giusta.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Eh ma Marotta..il grande AD..fessi noi a prendere Gazidis..
> 
> Questo in due mesi ha gestito coi piedi il caso Perisic (potevano scambiarlo con Ozil), si è fatto cogliere con le mani nella "Contellata" esautorando Spalletti, e adesso sta nuova farsa..
> 
> ...



Aspetta però.
Marotta è stato preso per fare certe cose, il problema è che l’inter è un circo quasi impossibile da gestire. Marotta non si è mai trovato in situazioni simili e sta provando a gestire il caos. Sono convinto che sia destinato a fallire perché quella società è un buco nero.

Non sono d’accordo su icardi che è una persona debole e piccola, governato dalla moglie che chiede aumenti ogni anno. Farlo capitano è stata una scelta stupida ed era preventivabile che finisse cosi. A lui non interessa il suo lavoro ma solo i soldi. Continuano a rapinare l’inter perché poi in verità non vogliono muoversi da milano. E ripeto, siete sicuri che qualcuno lo paghi 100 milioni? Negli anni passati solo la juve lo ha cercato..


----------



## Mr7 (13 Febbraio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Guarda la pensiamo esattamente nella stessa maniera. Per me sarebbe proprio una follia lo scambio dybala icardi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dybala per me non è un fuoriclasse e non lo sarà mai, MA è un campione. Ha dimostrato molto più di icardi, ci si dimentica di quando ha trascinato la Juve allo scudo post Tevez. Questo è il primo anno dove sta facendo male dal punto di vista realizzativo (68 gol nei tre anni precedenti)


----------



## gabri65 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Mr7 ha scritto:


> Esattamente, prima l'uomo poi il calciatore. Ho visto uomini senza talento fare carriere strepitose, troppi talenti senza testa fallire miseramente. Icardi è un caso particolare perché professionalmente ne parlano bene, il problema sono gli atteggiamenti di esibizionismo suoi e della moglie (elicottero, autobiografia a 23 anni con 0 titoli) generando conflitti.



Bravo. L'inter sta correndo il rischio di diventare "la squadra dove gioca il giocattolo sessuale di Wanda", e giustamente hanno messo un freno. Che poi sia o non sia un grande giocatore/bomber, passa in secondo piano. Il problema (loro) è che la mogliettina adesso andrà su tutte le furie, ormai si vedeva già con la strada spianata per diventare una icona mediatica di prima grandezza, magari con un occhio alla politica, ci scommetterei.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma gente seria cosa? Icardi ha un contratto ridicolo per il suo standard, gli offrono un rinnovo a poco rispetto a quello che potrebbe percepire e inoltre vorrebbero pure levare la clausola..
> Icardi sono anni che sta all'Inter, ha segnato caterve di gol e attorno non gli hanno mai creato una squadra degna..
> Sto gesto di togliere la fascia di fatto è come se lo avessero già ceduto..immagino il suo impegno da qui alla fine..
> Spero chiudano 5° adesso dopo aver sputt4n4to il mister e messo in croce il capitano


Guadagna più di tutti. Ha lo stipendio più alto dell’inter e gli altri compagni devono guardare sempre le sue porcate e stare zitti? Alla coppia è convenuto stare all’inter ricattandoli ogni anno fidati. Poi scusa, wandona dice sempre che lo vuole il mondo, che gli offrono ventordicimila milioni di euro e poi rimane sempre all’inter? Perché?
Prende 6 milioni e fino a 2 mesi fa non aveva mai giocato in Champions dai



Mr7 ha scritto:


> I tifosi Madridisti sono esigenti anche dal punto di vista estetico, icardi sarebbe fischiato dopo due partite sbagliate. Lui ha periodi di pausa dal gol dove fornisce prestazioni imbarazzanti; viceversa a volte nei periodi positivi salva prestazioni oscene con i gol. Al Madrid questo non basta, giustamente.



Icardi a Madrid dura 2 mesi


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Febbraio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Aspetta però.
> Marotta è stato preso per fare certe cose, il problema è che l’inter è un circo quasi impossibile da gestire. Marotta non si è mai trovato in situazioni simili e sta provando a gestire il caos. Sono convinto che sia destinato a fallire perché quella società è un buco nero.
> 
> Non sono d’accordo su icardi che è una persona debole e piccola, governato dalla moglie che chiede aumenti ogni anno. Farlo capitano è stata una scelta stupida ed era preventivabile che finisse cosi. A lui non interessa il suo lavoro ma solo i soldi. Continuano a rapinare l’inter perché poi in verità non vogliono muoversi da milano. E ripeto, siete sicuri che qualcuno lo paghi 100 milioni? Negli anni passati solo la juve lo ha cercato..



Non aveva mai avuto la vetrina champions..quest'anno ha segnato pure lì...

A me non pare rapini l'Inter, piglia 5 milioni e da quando è all'Inter ha segnato 120 gol, due volte capocannoniere..li ha tenuti a galla da solo per anni..voi date 7 milioni a dybala per stare in panchina..lui per me può ambire ad ingaggi sopra i 10 in Premier..l'inter gliene vuole dare 7 e togliere la clausola..


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2019)

First93 ha scritto:


> Io inizio a pensare che Marotta sia un infiltrato, da quando si è insediato in quella squadraccia è successo di tutto!



Un po' come il duo interista da noi...

Poi la gente però si incaxa quando dici "il milan ai milanisti"


----------



## hakaishin (13 Febbraio 2019)

Mr7 ha scritto:


> Dybala per me non è un fuoriclasse e non lo sarà mai, MA è un campione. Ha dimostrato molto più di icardi, ci si dimentica di quando ha trascinato la Juve allo scudo post Tevez. Questo è il primo anno dove sta facendo male dal punto di vista realizzativo (68 gol nei tre anni precedenti)



Ancora una volta sono d’accordo. Probabilmente non sarà mai nell’olimpo dei messi cr7 mbappe ecc ma è un campione. Purtroppo ora le cose stanno andando male soprattutto per colpe non sue


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Gli stessi che fanno i complimenti alla società Inter per la mossa immagino siano anche gli stessi che criticavano la società Milan per aver chiesto a Higuain di pedalare


----------



## hakaishin (13 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non aveva mai avuto la vetrina champions..quest'anno ha segnato pure lì...
> 
> A me non pare rapini l'Inter, piglia 5 milioni e da quando è all'Inter ha segnato 120 gol, due volte capocannoniere..li ha tenuti a galla da solo per anni..voi date 7 milioni a dybala per stare in panchina..lui per me può ambire ad ingaggi sopra i 10 in Premier..l'inter gliene vuole dare 7 e togliere la clausola..


E perché non se ne va allora? Perché è sempre rimasto? Per la maglia? Per onore? Solo perché riescono a fregare una società inesistente da anni.
Juve ed inter ad oggi sono 2 mondi diversi e non puoi paragonarli. Poi dybala non sta in panchina.
Ad icardi è stato dato pure troppo. Ha tenuto a galla cosa? In fin dei conti non ha mai trascinato l’inter in nulla


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Mr7 ha scritto:


> Dybala per me non è un fuoriclasse e non lo sarà mai, MA è un campione. Ha dimostrato molto più di icardi, ci si dimentica di quando ha trascinato la Juve allo scudo post Tevez. Questo è il primo anno dove sta facendo male dal punto di vista realizzativo (68 gol nei tre anni precedenti)



Io Dybala lo prenderei al Milan domani, come ho scritto nell'altro post..
Ma non è che Icardi sia scarso..vorrei vederlo in Premier..per me fa 20 gol in ciabatte..


----------



## hakaishin (13 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io Dybala lo prenderei al Milan domani, come ho scritto nell'altro post..
> Ma non è che Icardi sia scarso..vorrei vederlo in Premier..per me fa 20 gol in ciabatte..



Se tutti giocano per lui però. Sa giocare solo cosi


----------



## Comic Sans (13 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Icardi ha ragione, ha donato 5-6 anni di carriera all'Inda..adesso è al momento clou, e chiaramente ha molte big che lo vogliono..perché dovrebbe restare?
> Oltretutto ha una clausola e 100 milioni l'Inter li prende..non sono pochi


Se chiedi un nuovo contratto ogni tre mesi metti in difficoltà la società. Se la società ti chiede di aspettare e tu ti metti a fare i capricci e a sguinzagliare la mogliettina, non puoi essere il capitano. Icardi è sempre CONTRO la società, è un ricatto continuo. Se stare 5-6 anni in una squadra è un sacrificio così grande per te, non puoi fare il capitano, così come non puoi fare il capitano e far pesare a tutti il fatto che sei rimasto, che guadagni meno degli altri, che potresti giocare al Real e invece no...
Un capitano deve ispirare calma e stabilità, Icardi è esattamente il contrario. Nessuno dice che non puoi comportarti come fa lui, ma se ti comporti in quel modo non puoi tenere la fascia. Se combatti sempre contro la società, non puoi aspettarti che quella stessa società ti regali la fascia, al di là del fatto che tu abbia ragione o meno. Il capitano dovrebbe rappresentare la società, non combatterla.


----------



## vannu994 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> I tifosi interisti dovrebbero essere solo contenti di questa notizia. Spalletti, per cui non stravedo, su questa faccenda ha pienamente ragione e Marotta ha preso la decisione giusta.



Boh secondo me Spalletti nella gestione dello spogliatoio pecca veramente molto, tendenzialmente dopo 1 anno si creano sempre problemi di spogliatoio nelle sue squadre. So per certo che come persona è un po' una testa di C**** e che è anche molto arrogante. Vediamo come si evolve comunque, potrebbe essere un Totti bis con le dovute proporzioni.


----------



## Nevergiveup (13 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma gente seria cosa? Icardi ha un contratto ridicolo per il suo standard, gli offrono un rinnovo a poco rispetto a quello che potrebbe percepire e inoltre vorrebbero pure levare la clausola..
> Icardi sono anni che sta all'Inter, ha segnato caterve di gol e attorno non gli hanno mai creato una squadra degna..
> Sto gesto di togliere la fascia di fatto è come se lo avessero già ceduto..immagino il suo impegno da qui alla fine..
> Spero chiudano 5° adesso dopo aver sputt4n4to il mister e messo in croce il capitano



Certo che il suo stipendio è basso per il valore del giocatore ma c'è modo e modo di comportarsi. Mandare la moglie/agente a insultare compagni di squadra e società in tutte le trasmissioni televisive senza prenderne le distanze non è comportamento nè da capitano nè da professionista serio. Stendiamo un velo pietoso poi sulle prestazioni in campo da quando è partita la telenovela del rinnovo. 

Spessore umano decisamente insufficiente per il ruolo, peccato...fosse restato all'Inda ancora qualche anno faceva un favore a noi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Febbraio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E perché non se ne va allora? Perché è sempre rimasto? Per la maglia? Per onore? Solo perché riescono a fregare una società inesistente da anni.
> Juve ed inter ad oggi sono 2 mondi diversi e non puoi paragonarli. Poi dybala non sta in panchina.
> Ad icardi è stato dato pure troppo. Ha tenuto a galla cosa? In fin dei conti non ha mai trascinato l’inter in nulla



Li ha portati in champions da solo l'anno scorso, ha fatto 29 gol..quest'anno ha segnato 4 gol in 6 partite in champions..se l'inter non passa il girone è colpa sua?
Francamente può stare antipatico come uomo (non lo vorrei al Milan) ma questo segna come un dannato..

Alla fine è sempre rimasto perché gli piace l'Inter forse..ma non per questo non può chiedere un aumento..Pure Kakà batteva cassa ogni anno eh...noi ce lo ricordiamo bene il sig. bosco Leite...


----------



## ScArsenal83 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora in casa Inter: la società ha deciso di levare la fascia di capitano a Maurito Icardi. Il nuovo capitano sarà Handanovic.



Icardi è il giocatore che vorrei di fianco a Pjatek, è un bomber vero...peccato per Wanda...è una bomba ad orologeria


----------



## Gas (13 Febbraio 2019)

Questa notizia può significare due cose contrastanti...
Una è che l'Inter abbia fatto un gesto di pancia, una classica cavolata di quelle che ti distruggono il campionato.
L'altra è che questo invece sia un nuovo segno di forza e serietà della società, linea che se portata avanti con costanza porterà in alto (modello Juve diceva qualcuno).


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Febbraio 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Boh secondo me Spalletti nella gestione dello spogliatoio pecca veramente molto, tendenzialmente dopo 1 anno si creano sempre problemi di spogliatoio nelle sue squadre. So per certo che come persona è un po' una testa di C**** e che è anche molto arrogante. Vediamo come si evolve comunque, potrebbe essere un Totti bis con le dovute proporzioni.



Spaletti oltretutto già messo alla porta..io mi piego in due se finiscono al 5° posto..vediamo al Conte cosa gli prendono se non vanno in champions..


----------



## hakaishin (13 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Li ha portati in champions da solo l'anno scorso, ha fatto 29 gol..quest'anno ha segnato 4 gol in 6 partite in champions..se l'inter non passa il girone è colpa sua?
> Francamente può stare antipatico come uomo (non lo vorrei al Milan) ma questo segna come un dannato..
> 
> Alla fine è sempre rimasto perché gli piace l'Inter forse..ma non per questo non può chiedere un aumento..Pure Kakà batteva cassa ogni anno eh...noi ce lo ricordiamo bene il sig. bosco Leite...



Li ha portati in Champions la Lazio secondo me
Per me è forte sicuramente ma sta esagerando. Ti ripeto che è rimasto all’inter per convenienza e in società lo sanno. Marotta lo farà giustamente fuori. In una società seria icardi sarebbe durato 2 anni si e no


----------



## hakaishin (13 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Spaletti oltretutto già messo alla porta..io mi piego in due se finiscono al 5° posto..vediamo al Conte cosa gli prendono se non vanno in champions..



Basta che gli prendi lazzari, giaccherini e roba simile e lui è contento


----------



## Raryof (13 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Spaletti oltretutto già messo alla porta..io mi piego in due se finiscono al 5° posto..vediamo al Conte cosa gli prendono se non vanno in champions..



Stanno scherzando col fuoco... vi inviterei a guardare il loro calendario.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (13 Febbraio 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Boh secondo me Spalletti nella gestione dello spogliatoio pecca veramente molto, tendenzialmente dopo 1 anno si creano sempre problemi di spogliatoio nelle sue squadre. So per certo che come persona è un po' una testa di C**** e che è anche molto arrogante. Vediamo come si evolve comunque, potrebbe essere un Totti bis con le dovute proporzioni.



Nel caso Totti l'ho criticato, ma qui ha ragione, non è la prima volta che si apre la grana rinnovo Icardi all'Inter e il rendimento della squadra crolla.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Febbraio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Li ha portati in Champions la Lazio secondo me
> Per me è forte sicuramente ma sta esagerando. Ti ripeto che è rimasto all’inter per convenienza e in società lo sanno. Marotta lo farà giustamente fuori. In una società seria icardi sarebbe durato 2 anni si e no



Vedremo..io di Marotta diffido..per me è la Juve che lo ha fatto grande e non il contrario..
Sta gestendo tutto da cani..specie farsi beccare che intrallazza con Conte..dai è una roba da principianti..se vuoi incontrarti con Conte lo fai in un luogo neutro non in sede...


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Febbraio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Basta che gli prendi lazzari, giaccherini e roba simile e lui è contento



Bé dalla Juve però è andato via perché non gli prendevano top player..


----------



## hakaishin (13 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vedremo..io di Marotta diffido..per me è la Juve che lo ha fatto grande e non il contrario..
> Sta gestendo tutto da cani..specie farsi beccare che intrallazza con Conte..dai è una roba da principianti..se vuoi incontrarti con Conte lo fai in un luogo neutro non in sede...



Quella cosa di conte non è manco vera per me. 
Come ti ho detto prima sta tentando di sistemare le cose in un circo disastroso e sono sicuro che fallirà alla fine. Lui è ststo preso per imporre un modello decente e per fare plusvalenze,che è quello che sa fare. Vedremo se risolleverà la situazione.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé dalla Juve però è andato via perché non gli prendevano top player..


Se ne andò perché non andava d’acccordo con marotta e perché voleva iturbe e cuadrado


----------



## vannu994 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Nel caso Totti l'ho criticato, ma qui ha ragione, non è la prima volta che si apre la grana rinnovo Icardi all'Inter e il rendimento della squadra crolla.



Bisogna vedere come è la situazione, in fondo nessuno di noi può sapere come stanno le cose. Le parole di Spalletti suonavano un po' come "Firmategli il rinnovo così torna a giocare e smette di rompere le balle", Lo spogliatoio poi dopo le parole di Wanda che praticamente diceva che all'inter non gli mettono nessuno di decente accanto può avere deciso di spodestare Icardi con l'appoggio della società. Se così fosse l'inter potrebbe trarre giovamento dalla situazione, tenendo di conto che sicuramente cardi starà fuori massimo una/due partite. Invece se dovesse essersi trattato di una picca della società, perchè l'argentino non vuole firmare il rinnovo, sarebbe una situazione gestita piuttosto in malo modo.


----------



## vannu994 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Comunque Di Marzio dice questo *"la scelta è stata condivisa dalla società nerazzurra con Luciano Spalletti. Decisione dolorosa, ma fatta per il bene dell'Inter. E, soprattutto, non legata alla situazione riguardante il rinnovo e il mancato accordo per il prolungamento del contratto.
Le motivazioni riguardano soprattutto il comportamento di Mauro Icardi e la sua gestione del ruolo. L'argentino è un capitano che parla poco nello spogliatoio e che difficilmente si espone, anche riguardo questioni relative alla sua situazione personale e al rapporto con la moglie/agente Wanda Nara. Per tutta una serie di ragioni, dunque, dopo un'attenta analisi dei fatti, l'Inter ha deciso di assegnare la fascia a Samir Handanovic, non ritenendo Mauro Icardi il capitano ideale per i nerazzurri in questo momento".*


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Febbraio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quella cosa di conte non è manco vera per me.
> Come ti ho detto prima sta tentando di sistemare le cose in un circo disastroso e sono sicuro che fallirà alla fine. Lui è ststo preso per imporre un modello decente e per fare plusvalenze,che è quello che sa fare. Vedremo se risolleverà la situazione.
> 
> 
> Se ne andò perché non andava d’acccordo con marotta e perché voleva iturbe e cuadrado



Vedremo dai..io comunque non posso farci niente, quando all'Inter le cose vanno male godo troppo..mi fanno schifo


----------



## vannu994 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Comunque facile che a Giugno Higuain torni a Torino, guarde te se i gobbacci non fanno il vero colpaccio, Il gordo+Soldi per Icardi... Fra le altre cose rottura totale dell'inter con l'agente in pieno stile Juve.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vedremo dai..io comunque non posso farci niente, quando all'Inter le cose vanno male godo troppo..mi fanno schifo



E lo dici a me?


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Febbraio 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Comunque Di Marzio dice questo *"la scelta è stata condivisa dalla società nerazzurra con Luciano Spalletti. Decisione dolorosa, ma fatta per il bene dell'Inter. E, soprattutto, non legata alla situazione riguardante il rinnovo e il mancato accordo per il prolungamento del contratto.
> Le motivazioni riguardano soprattutto il comportamento di Mauro Icardi e la sua gestione del ruolo. L'argentino è un capitano che parla poco nello spogliatoio e che difficilmente si espone, anche riguardo questioni relative alla sua situazione personale e al rapporto con la moglie/agente Wanda Nara. Per tutta una serie di ragioni, dunque, dopo un'attenta analisi dei fatti, l'Inter ha deciso di assegnare la fascia a Samir Handanovic, non ritenendo Mauro Icardi il capitano ideale per i nerazzurri in questo momento".*



Azz..se ne sono accorti dopo 4 anni...
Queste sono storielle per sedare il polverone..la verità è un altra dai..


----------



## Route66 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Il fatto di aver promosso capitano a soli 22 anni uno come Icardi e di averlo confermato nonostante Wandita rendeva pienamente l'idea di cosa fosse l'Inter....
Adesso inizio a preoccuparmi anche se confido sempre in una bella implosione con rissa interna tra clan che gli rovini la stagione


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma gente seria cosa? Icardi ha un contratto ridicolo per il suo standard, gli offrono un rinnovo a poco rispetto a quello che potrebbe percepire e inoltre vorrebbero pure levare la clausola..
> Icardi sono anni che sta all'Inter, ha segnato caterve di gol e attorno non gli hanno mai creato una squadra degna..
> Sto gesto di togliere la fascia di fatto è come se lo avessero già ceduto..immagino il suo impegno da qui alla fine..
> Spero chiudano 5° adesso dopo aver sputt4n4to il mister e messo in croce il capitano



guarda che sono 2 mesi che fa schifo apposta.

se vuole l'aumento lo chiede e se non lo ottiene non firma il rinnovo. uno serio fa questo. mica il nadaro per il campo...
hanno fatto stra bene, solo in ritardo


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Febbraio 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Comunque facile che a Giugno Higuain torni a Torino, guarde te se i gobbacci non fanno il vero colpaccio, Il gordo+Soldi per Icardi... Fra le altre cose rottura totale dell'inter con l'agente in pieno stile Juve.



Secondo me il gordo l'Inter non lo piglia e lui non ci va..per Icardi sono 100 milioni


----------



## vannu994 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me il gordo l'Inter non lo piglia e lui non ci va..per Icardi sono 100 milioni



Che poi se dovessero prenderlo sicuro che poi ci fa doppietta al derby...


----------



## hakaishin (13 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Azz..se ne sono accorti dopo 4 anni...
> Queste sono storielle per sedare il polverone..la verità è un altra dai..



A questo serviva marotta. A volte qualcuno deve pur prendere decisioni che possomo sembrare impopolari


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Febbraio 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Che poi se dovessero prenderlo sicuro che poi ci fa doppietta al derby...



Non voglio nemmeno pensarci...


----------



## PM3 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Non riesco a comprendere questa vicenda. Mi sembra ovvio che Icardi meriti uno stipendio più elevato, non capisco questa riluttanza nell'offrirglielo. 
A memoria non ricordo un evento simile. 
Delegittimare il tuo capitano in piena corsa Champions... 
Con che voglia giocherà? 

Buon per noi.


----------



## Cantastorie (13 Febbraio 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Comunque Di Marzio dice questo *"la scelta è stata condivisa dalla società nerazzurra con Luciano Spalletti. Decisione dolorosa, ma fatta per il bene dell'Inter. E, soprattutto, non legata alla situazione riguardante il rinnovo e il mancato accordo per il prolungamento del contratto.
> Le motivazioni riguardano soprattutto il comportamento di Mauro Icardi e la sua gestione del ruolo. L'argentino è un capitano che parla poco nello spogliatoio e che difficilmente si espone, anche riguardo questioni relative alla sua situazione personale e al rapporto con la moglie/agente Wanda Nara. Per tutta una serie di ragioni, dunque, dopo un'attenta analisi dei fatti, l'Inter ha deciso di assegnare la fascia a Samir Handanovic, non ritenendo Mauro Icardi il capitano ideale per i nerazzurri in questo momento".*



Certo e guarda casa non lo convocano neanche per la partita di coppa Uefa. Facciamo saltar fuori un dolorino?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora in casa Inter: la società ha deciso di levare la fascia di capitano a Maurito Icardi. Il nuovo capitano sarà Handanovic.



*Icardi non convocato per l'Europa League. Rottura totale.*


----------



## smallball (13 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Icardi non convocato per l'Europa League. Rottura totale.*



stavo x scriverlo io,mi hai preceduto di alcuni secondi...


----------



## odasensei (13 Febbraio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Icardi non convocato per l'Europa League. Rottura totale.*



Mah non mi sembra una scelta saggia andare allo scontro frontale o almeno non mi sembra sia il momento adatto per farlo.
Se prima potevi chiedere 100 milioni per un Icardi capitano e simbolo Inter ora avere offerte da 60 per un giocatore con un ruolo ridimensionato e in guerra con la società potrebbe essere un miracolo.
Figuriamoci se salta anche la qualificazione Champions


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2019)

Continuiamo la discussione qui:

http://www.milanworld.net/icardi-non-convocato-per-leuropa-league-vt73060.html


----------

